# Toccoa River Record...



## justin30513 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey all! I'm new to this board but not new to GON. Man, I have know idea how many issues my son and I have. I love fishing. Fishing mainly for big, trophy brown trout. I live only seconds from the Toccoa River which is very underrated for big trout. I'm not your average trout fisherman by no means. No fly gear or vests. No wader either.......just sandals. I carry 6.5 rods with large spinning reels. 10lb test is the least I will throw. To date, I've caught 6 over 26", 4 at 24" and Lord only knows how many between 17-20". When I'm not fishing in the river, I'm running my business. 

Enough about me.....onto the fish!

About two weeks ago something changed my life as well as my son's. It was about 8:55PM and I was teaching him to cast in preparation of an upcoming trip. Out of the corner of my eye, I noticed he seemed hung on something big. Not a rock! It was a big fish. I couldn't see as it already had tore off yards of line. He handed the rod to me and said "Daddy, get it in!". 31 minutes later and without a net, we now have the Toccoa River Record. I can't wait to get more involved here in answering questions and seeing what others do. Please welcome me and my son. 

I have to shout out to Brad Bailey. Thanks for all your help!

This brown was certified at 11.45 lbs and was 28 inches long....


















Some other's that I've caught....


----------



## doublelungdriller (Jul 15, 2008)

nice


----------



## Greg Tench (Jul 15, 2008)

Beautiful Trout!!!! Congrats on some big browns!!


----------



## WSB (Jul 15, 2008)

Congrats to ya'll!


----------



## Hoss (Jul 15, 2008)

Congrats on the successful fishing and thanks for sharing your success with us.

Hoss


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh come on man..you know you caught those at "The Mark of the Potter"... Just messin with ya.

Those are beautiful fish. Nice job.


----------



## ray97303 (Jul 16, 2008)

Congrats! Some nice looking trout!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice fish!


----------



## jj4301 (Jul 16, 2008)

That is one beast of a brown. I used to hit the toccoa river with my dad back years ago, but haven't been in quite some time. Congrats to you and the young'un on a whale of a catch!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice trout and from the looks of it your advice will be well received. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## justin30513 (Jul 16, 2008)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Nice trout and from the looks of it your advice will be well received. Thanks for sharing.



Thanks again for the welcome. Some look at the way I fish for trout as the wrong way since I don't use a fly rod. In fact, I'm learning how to use a fly setup now. It's just going to be harder to get the big boy bite. 
Sorry but I prefer to measure my trout in pounds versus inches!


----------



## rshunter (Jul 16, 2008)

Awesome fish, great job and welcome to you and your son. Share away with some "wrong" tips, we are listening.


----------



## hevishot (Jul 16, 2008)

awesome fish but it wont count as a record if more than one person "handled" the rod or assisted in the fight...actually, maybe it does for a river record...thats a beast! congrats!


----------



## Black Crowes (Jul 16, 2008)

NICE FISH !!!

I am headed t othe Toccoa in two days for a weeks vacation.  Where did these come from on the Toccoa ?


----------



## justin30513 (Jul 16, 2008)

rshunter said:


> Awesome fish, great job and welcome to you and your son. Share away with some "wrong" tips, we are listening.



Biggest wronging out there......
"Trout like small bait."
Could NOT be more wrong. Big bait get big trout.......just like anyother species. Browns are simply awesome. To me, nothing fights harder and is more aggressive. They've found snakes, frogs, and even baby duck in the bellies of these hawgs. So whether you're flight fishing or tackle fishing, use something big to get something big.

Here's some examples.......










Even brooks and rainbows like meat:












http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/justin30513/Big Brown/1199971564.jpg


----------



## justin30513 (Jul 16, 2008)

Black Crowes said:


> NICE FISH !!!
> 
> I am headed t othe Toccoa in two days for a weeks vacation.  Where did these come from on the Toccoa ?


Down the whole stretch. From the Dam to Horseshoe Bend Park. Let me know when you get here. PM me.


----------



## fordtec (Jul 16, 2008)

Smile next time. You know you wanted to!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 16, 2008)

That's one fat trout...congats!


----------



## ryano (Jul 16, 2008)

dude you look familiar..........you know Jeremy Smith by chance? 

anyway, nice fish! I live in McCaysville only minutes away from Horeshoe Bend.

congrats on that hawg!


----------



## justin30513 (Jul 16, 2008)

ryano said:


> dude you look familiar..........you know Jeremy Smith by chance?
> 
> anyway, nice fish! I live in McCaysville only minutes away from Horeshoe Bend.
> 
> congrats on that hawg!



Heck I know Jeremy! I grew up with him. I have the yellow Ranger.......Clean4U Detailing.

Now.........who are you?
LOL!


----------



## ryano (Jul 16, 2008)

justin30513 said:


> Now.........who are you?
> LOL!



Im Ryan. I dont know if you remember but yall came over to my apt at Mountain Lane about 10 years ago  Remember the dude in the wheelchair? Thats me 

I use to go to Church with Smitty out at Bethel.

Anyway, nice trout bud!  Small world huh?


----------



## Glenn (Jul 16, 2008)

Man that is a moose! I fish the Toccoa each year and there are some monster fish in there.

Congrats!


----------



## Rem270 (Jul 16, 2008)

That's a sure enough pig!!!  What part of the river were  you on?  I've fished it and floated it from the dam about 5 miles down and have seen some big fish but never that big.  Nice fish, way to go!!!


----------



## justin30513 (Jul 16, 2008)

ryano said:


> Im Ryan. I dont know if you remember but yall came over to my apt at Mountain Lane about 10 years ago  Remember the dude in the wheelchair? Thats me
> 
> I use to go to Church with Smitty out at Bethel.
> 
> Anyway, nice trout bud!  Small world huh?



Heck ya I know you. Used to have a gold Accord. The internet make the world really small. Hope all is well.


----------



## justin30513 (Jul 20, 2008)

Update.....
There will be an article with my son and I in the next issue of GON.

Thanks GON!!!


----------



## merc123 (Jul 21, 2008)

Glad you found the place Justin.  I'm merc123 from over on Mountain Boost


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 21, 2008)

Congrats on the biggun!!


----------



## justin30513 (Jul 21, 2008)

merc123 said:


> Glad you found the place Justin.  I'm merc123 from over on Mountain Boost



Well hey!
Nice to see someone I know here!


----------



## JasonF (Jul 21, 2008)

Awesome brown anywhere.  Great color too! Congrats


----------



## dutchman (Jul 21, 2008)

Fine trout! Congratulations on the catch.


----------



## jones (Jul 21, 2008)

*brown*

wagon road??


----------



## j_seph (Jul 21, 2008)

welcome, catching trout like them, heck I'd might get back into trout fishing


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jul 22, 2008)

Those are some good ones. Looks like I need to break out some Rapalas.


----------



## SouthernAngler (Jul 24, 2008)

Justin, I remember you posting that hawg on NGTO....excellent fish!  The Toccoa is certainly a jewel.


----------



## Resica (Jul 24, 2008)

Nice fish.Are any of them streambred fish?Does the river have any wild fish or do fish holdover?


----------



## bhamby (Jul 24, 2008)

man them some niceins did you mount the big ins on the wall or in a pan


----------



## ajgunner (Jul 25, 2008)

That is one fine fat trout!!!

What I want to know is which name will get into the official book---yours or your son's???

Why is that photo taken in the bathroom??? Were you keeping it live in the tub???

If you have the chance and it is legal, try using a live mouse as bait. Big old browns will thrash the water to get to a franticly swimming mouse. Some folks might think this is cruel, but it sure does produce the big fatties.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 25, 2008)

Really nice trout!!


----------



## justin30513 (Aug 8, 2008)

ajgunner said:


> That is one fine fat trout!!!
> 
> What I want to know is which name will get into the official book---yours or your son's???
> 
> ...



We both get out names on it. It was in the bath room because I wanted to clean it up before the pics. I might have to try the mouse thing out!

My wife would have a heart attach though!


----------



## Resica (Aug 8, 2008)

Resica said:


> Nice fish.Are any of them streambred fish?Does the river have any wild fish or do fish holdover?


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Aug 8, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 8, 2008)

Hmmm..  How do you hook the mouse ? Topwater or downline ?


----------



## justin30513 (Aug 20, 2008)

I believe that this fish made into this months issue of GON.
There will be another article in October's.


----------



## kw5891 (Aug 20, 2008)

*? where*

did i miss something were where you ?


----------



## Resica (Aug 20, 2008)

I guess they are all stocked fish?


----------



## justin30513 (Aug 21, 2008)

Resica said:


> I guess they are all stocked fish?


What do you mean?

90% of all trout you catch anywhere are stocked. Heck, brown trout are from Germany........only native here is the Brook left from the ice age.


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Aug 21, 2008)

nice fish


----------



## Jranger (Aug 21, 2008)

Heck uv a fish!!!
Gonna pan fry or bake em?


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 21, 2008)

Great pics and some nice fish!


----------



## Resica (Aug 21, 2008)

justin30513 said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> 90% of all trout you catch anywhere are stocked. Heck, brown trout are from Germany........only native here is the Brook left from the ice age.


I don't now where you are getting your figures ,but 90 per cent of trout I catch aren't stocked.A fish born in the stream isn't stocked he's born in the stream,aye?That's what I meant.Were these trout you are catching in a hatchery in the last 6 months or are they stream bred,carryover,etc.Thank you!


----------



## justin30513 (Aug 21, 2008)

Resica said:


> I don't now where you are getting your figures ,but 90 per cent of trout I catch aren't stocked.A fish born in the stream isn't stocked he's born in the stream,aye?That's what I meant.Were these trout you are catching in a hatchery in the last 6 months or are they stream bred,carryover,etc.Thank you!



DNR estimated that the 11 pounder was at least 7 years old. A fingerling probably that made it this long. I believe there is evidence that the browns do reproduce in the Toccoa.

Either way, you still have to get them to bite. Hatchery or not.


----------



## fishbone2149 (Aug 21, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!!  The little man will have a story to tell for the rest of his life, as will you.


----------



## justin30513 (Aug 21, 2008)

fishbone2149 said:


> Congrats!!!!!!  The little man will have a story to tell for the rest of his life, as will you.


Yep we will.............for now.
I've already spotted 2 that will top this one on the last float. The thing is "spotting" and "catching" are two largely different things!!!


----------



## Resica (Aug 22, 2008)

Justin,what are the water temperatures running in the streams you fish this time of year?


----------



## justin30513 (Aug 22, 2008)

The Toccoa varies from around 48* at the dam to 55* at Horseshoe Bend. The streams are warm..........lower 60s.


----------



## merc123 (Aug 25, 2008)

They apparently stocked browns instead of rainbows at Tammen.  All I've been catching this whole weekend.  Had some nice ones, nothing too big though.  Lost about 20 sinkers, 10 hooks and 4 lures on the trees across the bank...Need to go cut them down to get 'em back.


----------



## justin30513 (Aug 25, 2008)

merc123 said:


> They apparently stocked browns instead of rainbows at Tammen.  All I've been catching this whole weekend.  Had some nice ones, nothing too big though.  Lost about 20 sinkers, 10 hooks and 4 lures on the trees across the bank...Need to go cut them down to get 'em back.



I was there today and saw your shiny lures!!! Get some Rapalas. F7 Original Floaters in gold and silver. Use a small.......small......swivel. It doubles the action and let you change out when one color dies down. 

Use a "reel.......reel.......jerk" motion when retrieving.

Let me know!!!


----------



## merc123 (Aug 30, 2008)

Good to meet you out there Justin.  Didn't see this post until just now  

First thing I said to my girlfriend, let me go watch this joker think he's going to catch a trout on that big bass lure...  Talk about egg on my face.  I think it was your 4th or 5th cast and you nailed one.  

Probably going to give those Rapalas a try though!  The bite pretty much died after you left.  Got about another 3 or 4 small ones on some powerbait and red wigglers, but nothing else.

I started playing with that reel reel jerk method on the white spinner.  Had one nail it about 7 feet off the shore.

The one jumping out of the water to get the spinner was amazing though.


----------



## murray_deerhunter08 (Aug 31, 2008)

yea,that water is very cold up close to the dam,we put in at the park and paddled down a little ways and was gonna paddle back up b4 for the turned the water on.....well we made it back up to the 515 bridge,by then the water was moving perty fast and we had to make a run for the bank and wound up flipping it ,man that was scarey,to top it all off,we were on the opposite side from the park.....we wound up with 8 rainbow's between 15 to 23 inches


----------



## justin30513 (Aug 31, 2008)

murray_deerhunter08 said:


> yea,that water is very cold up close to the dam,we put in at the park and paddled down a little ways and was gonna paddle back up b4 for the turned the water on.....well we made it back up to the 515 bridge,by then the water was moving perty fast and we had to make a run for the bank and wound up flipping it ,man that was scarey,to top it all off,we were on the opposite side from the park.....we wound up with 8 rainbow's between 15 to 23 inches



Were you one of the guys on the pontoon Saturday morning? If so, I was one of the three getting out of the drift boat at the TVA spot at Curtis Switch. I saw those bows (if that was you). Nice! I know where you caught them too!!!!

LOL!


----------



## justin30513 (Aug 31, 2008)

merc123 said:


> First thing I said to my girlfriend, let me go watch this joker think he's going to catch a trout on that big bass lure...  Talk about egg on my face.  I think it was your 4th or 5th cast and you nailed one.



LOL!
I told you that soooooo many say that at first. Laugh at me then when I catch fish, come and talk to me. And I don't care to share at all. I love letting people know that there are other ways to catch trout. Especially when the fish have seen it just one way over so many years. The "jerk" method is to trigger their instincts. Trout are very lazy. You have to make them come after it sometimes and this action does it.

I bet the fishing fell off. The fish were tired and fed well from the unscheduled generation and then the scheduled one later. Look at the trash that comes down from the the generating water. It's full of food that just come to the fish. That's why I love to fish when the generating starts.....that's why I showed up when I did!!! Plus most go home because they don't think you can fish it. I usually have the bank to myself.

Once again, nice to me you. Try the Rapalas. Get an F7 and F9 of the Original Floating silver and gold. Brown trout too if you can find then. Use a small swivel also. You can change easily when one color dies out and you a ton more action!

Dang it, I wish I was fishing now!!!!


----------



## merc123 (Aug 31, 2008)

Went back today.  Only caught 3 fish.  Only had some silver floaters in the tackle box, nothing hit on them.  

Oh well.


----------



## justin30513 (Aug 31, 2008)

merc123 said:


> Went back today.  Only caught 3 fish.  Only had some silver floaters in the tackle box, nothing hit on them.
> 
> Oh well.



They've seen some major pressure in the last two day. Both from people and nature.

You need to try out Curtis Switch.


----------



## quackaholic (Aug 31, 2008)

i went yesterday above sandy bottom canoe launch a caught a few nice ones i just cant get the pics to post  around 3lbs to 5lbs


----------



## murray_deerhunter08 (Aug 31, 2008)

nah,we were up there friday morn,we floated from curtis switch to horseshoe,but it was 3 or 4 weekends ago when we caught those and flipped the canoe.....5 of the fish were caught at the house with the waterfall


----------



## merc123 (Sep 3, 2008)

quackaholic said:


> i went yesterday above sandy bottom canoe launch a caught a few nice ones i just cant get the pics to post  around 3lbs to 5lbs



How far up from sandy bottom?  I've tried fishing AT sandy bottom and waded in, but nothing bit on some panther martins.  Didn't try anything else.  

I used to fish all the time there before it turned into a commercial canoe launch...  Guess the tourist didn't like walking through the weeds


----------



## justin30513 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey guys. Make sure to check out the new issue of GON. There's a story with me in it!!!

Thanks GON!!!!!


----------



## merc123 (Oct 8, 2008)

Read it.


----------



## justin30513 (Oct 9, 2008)

merc123 said:


> Read it.


Thanks. Hope it was helpful.
TVA is doing some weird stuff with the dam right now for lake draw down.


----------



## big_bird (Oct 9, 2008)

sweet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## merc123 (Oct 9, 2008)

I've been hunting so no time to fish now.  I heard they had some wierd ideas though for this winter season..


----------



## Corey (Oct 14, 2008)

Are them Browns reproducing there?


----------



## mwnorthga (Oct 16, 2008)

great  fish


----------



## justin30513 (Jan 11, 2009)

Corey said:


> Are them Browns reproducing there?



I think they are. A lot of use do that fish this river a lot. There are so many large ones and awful management. They almost have to be in my opinion.


----------



## Mosin (Jan 12, 2009)

That's a dang NICE brown.  I need to get over that way more often.


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Jan 12, 2009)

nice we have a house up there we catch big ones a lot!


----------



## Racer X (Feb 1, 2009)

justin30513 said:


> Thanks again for the welcome. Some look at the way I fish for trout as the wrong way since I don't use a fly rod. In fact, I'm learning how to use a fly setup now. It's just going to be harder to get the big boy bite.
> Sorry but I prefer to measure my trout in pounds versus inches!




Nice bait you got there, Justin!   Just kidding.  

I like your presumptuous statement, though.  Like all big trout, and other fish for that matter, are mostly caught on hardware.  Not a big deal though, most others make those same presumptions.

I'd like to introduce you to a nice little (fly caught) 43 "incher"  that was recently caught on Tennessee waters.


----------



## Racer X (Feb 1, 2009)

Resica said:


> I don't now where you are getting your figures ,but 90 per cent of trout I catch aren't stocked.A fish born in the stream isn't stocked he's born in the stream,aye?That's what I meant.Were these trout you are catching in a hatchery in the last 6 months or are they stream bred,carryover,etc.Thank you!



Resica,

There is very little natural reproduction of trout in the Toccoa.  There are several explanations for a trout like this out of this GA river.  Recently stocked, dining on the abundant fingerlings that the GA DNR stocks in the Toccoa,  or it could be a by product of the fish feeders that are abundant on the river.  The river can grow big fish but not in good numbers.  It's a relatively neutral 7.4 and lower pH.  Not really conducive to growing quantities of large trout.  I see that you are from PA.  Georgia doesn't compare, my friend.  

Still, a fine catch to the kid!  I'm not trying to take away from that at all!


----------



## john.lee (Feb 14, 2009)

nice trout!


----------



## justin30513 (Feb 17, 2009)

Stocked or not, it was estimated to be 7 years old. A lot have had their chances to catch this beast and my son nailed her. The only thing is, there are bigger ones in there. I just know it.

Oh, it made the story again this month for recent records in GON.


----------



## mrbrinson (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome fish man. Your son will never forget that.


----------



## firehd830 (Feb 20, 2009)

nice.....have never heard of the toccoa river


----------



## justin30513 (Feb 21, 2009)

firehd830 said:


> nice.....have never heard of the toccoa river


Yeah I know.......most haven't. Is that a good or bad thing? LOL!

Short in length for most rivers but mile for mile, it's the best I've ever fished.


----------

